# Where to buy baking soda in bulk?



## Judegirl (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't find it anywhere, and I'm going through boxes like crazy.









TIA,
Jude


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I bought a 12 lb sack at Costco.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

We buy ours at Costco too.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep with what they said. I get it at costco. I also get my vinager there.


----------



## klstomi (Aug 17, 2003)

I read once that you can get 50lb tubs at feed & seeds for pennies on the lb. It's labeled sodium bicarbonate - same thing. I haven't tried yet but let me know if you do!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Do you think Sam's would also carry it?


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

my friend got her's at sams,a huge bag of arm and hammer for about $5 if that,


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We get ours at the grocery store.


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klstomi*
I read once that you can get 50lb tubs at feed & seeds for pennies on the lb. It's labeled sodium bicarbonate - same thing. I haven't tried yet but let me know if you do!

i hope so! that would be also. i am making a few phone calls today!


----------

